# Replacing headlights with new 2010 LED units



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone here with a 2007-2009 Q7 swapped out their headlights or tail lights for the new 2010 LED units?
There is one guy who is selling the headlight units and conversion cables:
http://audileds.tk/


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Replacing headlights with new 2010 LED units (ATLeos)*

I am waiting to see what the prices will be. My guess it will be to expensive for the value I will see. I did price out the new 2010 grill at the dealer the other day...about $350.00. I am seriously considering this though.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Replacing headlights with new 2010 LED units (k2allroad)*

I did a little research on Ebay in Germany and found a number of sellers of OEM LED upgrades for headlights and tail lights. Here is one example. You can use Altavista to translate the site.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Q7-Fac...f97b5


----------

